

You know, what I really want is a Sony Kindle - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/10/03/sonykindle/

======
tdoggette
Remember the Sony-BMG rootkit scandal?

I haven't bought anything with Sony's name on it since then, and if I'm
getting a reader (likely) it's not going to be from them.

------
boredguy8
I don't understand why e-readers are 'platform-specific' anyway. Get a
standard format for e-books and let me read on whatever reader I want.

------
briansmith
The primary problem with Sony Reader is that it is too expensive. A new model
that is $100 _more_ expensive is counter-productive. I would buy the 505 for
$150 or $200 or if I could get a $150-$200 credit for purchasing e-books.

The second problem with Sony Reader is that, for optimum readability, books
need to be reformatted and resized specifically for its screen. Novels are
okay as-is because they are laid out for small pages, but technical books'
pages are usually too large to port over as-is.

------
arthurk
Urgh Sony, really? I wouldn't buy one. On the other side, is Amazon even
working on imporoving the UI and general design?

The Kindle will be released in Germany this fall and it is still the old model
that was released way back in the US.

------
Kilimanjaro
When you compare all the ebook readers out there, the kindle is the fugliest
of all.

~~~
eru
What's the f standing for?

------
Tichy
Are they saying that we are supposed to buy books in Sony or Amazon specific
formats that don't work anywhere else? No thanks.

------
greyman
I became interested about Sony Reader when I saw the mention of
frontlight...if I can really use it at dark, I am sold.

~~~
Tichy
Now I understand why the iPod flashlight app is such a big hit.

------
kirubakaran
Have any of you guys installed some decent pdf reader on an OLPC? Any
suggestions?

~~~
tdoggette
The OLPC-provided Reader activity is very functional, but last I checked, it
eats memory at a ridiculous rate. Someone recommended FBReader to me, which is
a cross-platform reader app with a Linux version.

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks.

------
alexkay
I don't understand why everyone is so obsessed with Kindle and Sony reader. I
got myself a Booken Cybook and it has everything I need packaged in a very
sleek design: <http://www.bookeen.com/ebook/ebook-reading-device.aspx>

------
LPTS
Sony sucks. Kindle sucks.

Kindle and sony together would be great.

Wait, what?

~~~
kqr2
Cliffs Notes:

Sony: Product Design = Great, Bookstore = Sucks

Amazon: Product Design = Sucks, Bookstore = Great

Sony + Amazon = Great

~~~
netcan
Unless you got a Kindle with a Sony bookstore.

